
MH17: Russia 'liable' for downing airliner over Ukraine - szatkus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-44252150
======
falcon620
This video showing the hearses from just one of the flights bringing back
bodies to the Netherlands is so powerful:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2NF45JfUkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2NF45JfUkk)

We (the rest of the world) must bring Russia to justice over this.

------
xstartup
So, what can anyone do to Russia? Russian tech talent is St. Petersburg is
still making 10K euros a month.

How has embargos done anything?

~~~
falcon620
How about notching things up to NK levels? Russia has clearly demonstrated
themselves to be a hostile state.

